# I7-980 und GTX 580, was haltet Ihr von meiner Zusammenstellung?



## Qduda (6. August 2011)

Hey Zusammen,

ich verfolge schon seit langem viele Threads hier auf dem Board... und habe mich jetzt anlässlich der Zusammenstellung meines neuen Systems dazu entschieden, mir hier auch einen Account anzulegen und euch um eure Meinung zu bitten.

Also ich habe mich jetzt für eine Intel CPU und eine NVIDI Grafikkarte entschieden, bisher hatte ich eigentlich nur AMD/ATI, zuletzt einen AMD Phenom II X4 965BE sowie eine ATI/AMD 5850. Gut sei's drum...

Mein neues System habe ich mir wie folgt zusammen gestellt:

CPU: *Intel Core I7-980* (nicht die X-Trem)
Mainboard:* ASUS P6X58D-E*
Grafik: *Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom G3*
RAM: *G.Skill DIMM 12GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit*
Netzteil: *Coolermaster GX-750W*
Gehäuse: *Lian-Li PC-8N*
CPU-Fan: *EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken"*
Festplatten: Ich baue meine vorhandene SSD einfach in den ein... und Bestelle mir noch eine WD 2TB mit SATA600, welche weiß ich noch nicht.
Optische-Laufwerke: Mal schauen... ist sekundär...


So, zu meinem Set habe ich Fragen:
1. Der Ram ist auf 1333 MHZ getimmed. Die CPU unterstützt jetzt aber nur 1066, bekomme ich da Probleme? Das Problem ist, dass es keine 1066er Tri-Kits von G.Skill gibt. Gut man könnte natürlich ein Quad-Kit nehmen und einen Riegel nicht verbauen. Es müssen 3 Riegel verbaut werden, denn die CPU unterstützt Trippel-Channel, sonst würde dieser Vorteil flöten gehen.

2. Das Mainboard. Ich hatte mir erst das ASUS Ramapge III Gene rausgesucht, habe dann aber leider auf diversen Foren viel Negatives drüber gelesen (lasse mich jedoch auch gerne eines Besseren belehren!). Ich möchte beim Mainboard ausschließlich ASUS. Deshalb habe ich mir das oben genannte nun rausgesucht. Taugt es was ?
Ich möchte kein massives OC machen und momentan kein SLI betreiben. SLI käme aber langfristig vielleicht in frage, wobei ich denke das die 580er eine Weile reichen sollte. Wenn, dann sollte SLI mit dem Board auch kein Problem sein.

3. Netzteil. Wenn ich langfristig ein SLI betreiben möchte, reicht die Leistung nicht mehr aus - eventuell gleich ein größeres Kaufen, wenn Ja - welches? So 1KW Netzteile sind ja meist recht groß, sprich muss man mit dem Gehäuse aufpassen. Zudem möchte man auch ungern 300€ für ein Netzteil ausgeben das man dann momentan eh nicht aus reizt. ^^

4. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der CPU? Die große 2600K Sandy-Bridge ist zwar verlockend, jedoch glaube ich das langfristig ein Hexa-Core mehr bringt (auch wenn es momentan noch wenige Games gibt die einen solchen unterstützten, was zu einer "Verfälschung" der Vergleichswerte zwischen dem i7-2600k und dem 980 führt. Klar die Preisdiskrepanz ist mit Sicherheit ein Argument, ich bin aber gerne bereit mehr auszugeben für den Hexa-Core.

Anmerkung zum Gehäuse: Das genannte Lian-Li verwende ich momentan auch, gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut (Super Preis/Leistung), man muss nur die ab Werk verbauten lauten Gehäuselüfter durch be quit "Silent Wings" ersetzten und das Teil ist Top!

Also ich bitte um Feedback und Kritik. Danke schonmal!


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2011)

Der 6-Kerner lohnt sich definitiv nicht!
Der Preis ist viel zu hoch und für den Preis, kannst du dir, wenn ein 6-Kerner wirklich mal große Vorteile hat, vermutlich ein ganz neues Gespann aus Board und CPU und wenn nötig auch RAM kaufen.
Ich würde dir zu nem S1155 System raten. Ist preislich gesehen besser und hat genug Leistung. Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du auf ein S1155 Board dann auch eine Ivy Bridge CPU setzen, die es vermutlich auch als Hexa Core oder Octa Core geben wird.

Ob du die Grafikkarte brauchst weiß auch keiner. Wenn du nur eine Full HD Auflösung hast, dann ist die Karte übertrieben und Geldverbrennerei. Da würde ne GTX 560 Ti ausreichen. Auf Zukunft kaufen lohnt sich bei den Teilen nicht, dazu ist der Preisverfall zu stark und es kommen sowieso immer laufend neue Karten raus. Genau so solltest du SLI vergessen, das lohnt sich nicht, hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Dementsprechend wird das Netzteil dann auch kleiner und es reicht eines mit 450-550 Watt aus.

Beim RAM brauchst du dann auch einen anderen, da tuts der hier: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ohne viel Schnick-Schnack und kostet nicht viel. 8 GB reichen aus und bei Bedarf kann man später auch was nachkaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2011)

Wenn du es schon länger verfolgst wird auch aufgefallen sein das an dem System die rote Laterne hängt. Wenn würde ich da eher auf den S. 2011 warten oder eher dem S. 1155 mit dem i7 2600k setzen. Auf SLI würde ich getrost verzichten und lieber die bestehende Grafik einmal eher wechseln. Ich würde dort die Abwärme und Lautstärke als störend empfinden. Eine 2. baugleiche Karte könnte wahrscheinlich nichtmal verbaut werden je nachdem welcher Slot vollwertig angebunden ist, auch die 3 GB bringen eher wenig Vorteile. Eine normale Festplatte mit S ATA 3.0 ist sinnfrei, die kann die Vorteile der Schnittstelle überhaupt nicht umsetzen. Beim RAM würde ich wegen dem Kühler eher auf normal gebaute Module zurück greifen. Auch das Gehäuse wäre für diese Kombi viel zu klein


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

Oder diesen Ram
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Öhm. hast du das jetzt schon gekauft oder überlegst du zu kaufen? Das ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Wenn du schon gekauft hast, dann behalte es.
Wenn du noch nicht gekauft hast, *dann bloß nicht kaufen*.
Ein Sandy Bridge System ist in Games schneller, deutlich Strom sparender und preiswerter.


----------



## Qduda (8. August 2011)

Hey, danke für euer Feedback.

Nein gekauft habe ich noch nicht. Aber ich finde es schade das noch  keine konstruktiven Anregungen gekommen sind. Eine Sandy Bridge zu  nehmen um dann auf eine Ivy Bridge umzurüsten finde ich sinnfrei. Hätte  ich damals nicht den Phenom X4 965BE gekauft, sondern auf die Leute  gehört die meinten, dass der Bulldozer ja schon angekündigt sei und ich  was günstigeres nehmen soll, würde ich heute noch darauf warten und mit  einer heute nicht mehr brauchbaren CPU leben müssen. Hatte mich damals  für den (damals noch) schweine teuren Phenom X4 965 entschieden, die  Wahl war gut, die CPU ist heute noch sehr gut, mittlerweile auch  übertaktet wegen dem einen oder anderen Spiel. Wenn in 2 Jahren wieder  was super tolles raus kommt, gibt es einfach ein neues komplett System.  Ich weiß dass viele Aufrüsten und auch darauf spekulieren/planen... Ich  will jetzt was gutes, etwas das für 2 Jahre reicht, mit dem ich in 2  Jahren noch aktuelle Games auf "Anschlag" oder nahezu Anschlag an Grafik  etc. spielen kann. Momentan gibts noch kaum Games die Hexa-Core  supporten, die werden aber kommen (aktuelle tun dies schon), da liegt  der I7-980 klar vorm 2600K. Auch supportet die Sandy Bridge Architektur  keinen Tripple-Channel Ram, würde das gerne mal austesten. 

Mit der Geforce 580 ist es eigentlich auch so... Klar kann ich jetzt  eine "kleinere" nehmen, nur brauch ich dann in nem Jahr ne neue, weil  man bei den ersten Games Abstriche bei den Einstellungen machen muss.  Warum die 3 GB Variente(?) ist ganz einfach: Die kostet nur 60,- mehr  als die 1,5 GB Variante. Spricht was dagegen? hat jemand die 3GB und ist  nicht zufrieden oder rät mir ab? Die technischen Details und  Benchmarkwerte sehen sehr gut aus.
Zudem habe ich zwar momentan nur ein Spiel, dass Multi-Displays  unterstützt, das läuft aber mit meiner 1GB Grafikkarte nicht mehr  flüssig wenn ich den zweiten Monitor zuschalte (beide HD). Bad Company 2  lässt sich auch nicht flüßig spielen wenn ich auf dem zweiten Monitor  nen Video laufen habe das höher als 720p aufgelöst ist.

Die Aussage, dass der Lüfter nicht ins Gehäuse passt verstehe ich nicht.  Den habe ich aktuell auch drin (gleiches Gehäuse), passt. Das mit dem  Ram (da sind die Kühllamellen drauf) ist ein guter Hinweis, da werde ich  nochmal schauen ob das mit dem Lüfter Probleme gibt. Mit RAM ohne  Kühlblöcke drauf hatte ich so meine Probleme beim übertakten. Zwar werde  ich den 980er zunächst auf dem Referenztakt lassen, aber man will sich  ja nicht in nem Jahr neue Ramriegel rein bauen nur weil die sonst zu  heiß werden.

Klar bekommt man auch für weniger Geld nen guten Gaming PC... Sandy  Bridge I5 mit ner 560 Geforce TI zieht auch (fast) alles.  Man sollte  glaube ich die I5 dann etwas übertakten um die Grafikkarte auch voll  ausreizen zu können. Ist dann auch nicht mehr Stromsparend. ^^

Auch klar ist, dass das Delta an Performance zwischen geforce560 /intel  2500K und geforce580 / intel 980 heute quasi nur durch Benchmarks  überzeugen kann, Gaming performance technisch schenkt sich noch nicht  soviel.

Ich schau mir mal dennoch den I7-2600k genauer an, würde ich mir 250€  sparen, die könnte man in einen Big Tower investieren, dann hätte ich  endlich mehr Platz für Platten. XD Bei der Grafikkarte möchte ich aber  auf jeden Fall bleiben. Den hat ein bekannter von mir verbaut, werde den  mal fragen... Der sagte mir aber schon das er bei Spielen die Hexa-Core  unterstützen mit seinem alten Phenom X6, zumindest was das Laden  anging, besser bedient war als mir der Sandy-Bridge. 

Ahjo soviel erst mal, danke nochmal für euer Feedback. Bestellen werde  ich so in 2 Wochen, lasse mir alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen und  schaue hier auch noch weiter rein.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Sandy ist aktuell deutlich besser als AMD oder der 1366er Sockel, so viel zur CPU. Sandy ist etwa gleich schnell wie dein 980er, dafür sehr deutlich günstiger. Den i6 2600k brauchst du auch nicht, der ist in Spielen keinen Deut besser als der i5-2500k, daher wäre dieser die beste Wahl, hat verdammt viel Leistung und kostet nicht viel. *Es gilt nicht "teurer = besser", auch wenn es so scheint!*  Die 580 ist deine Entscheidung, 3GB vällig unnötig, das sind 60€ für kein bisschen Mehrleistung! Wenn du Multi-Monitor spielst, dann reicht auch die 580 nicht mehr, da bringen 3GB nichts. Und ganz im Übrigen ist die 580 eh nicht deutlich schneller als eine 570, in Spielen nicht spürbar, also wieder 100€ für nichts! So wäre es deutlich sinnvoller:



 Mit Übertaktung:
  CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~170€)
  CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho (~30-~40€, von schlecht nach gut)
  Board: Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)

  Ohne Übertaktung:
  CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 (~145€)
  CPU-Kühler: Boxed (~0€)
  Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Asrock H61iCafe (65€) oder Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)

  GraKa:
Asus ENGTX570 Direct Cu II bzw. Asus EAH6970 Direct Cu II (~280.295€)

  Restsystem:
  Ram: 2x4GB DDR3-1333  (~35€)
  HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-40€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BD lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~70€, BD schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40-60€)
  Gehäuse: Lancool Dragonlord oder  CM HAF 922 oder CM 690 oder CM 430 Elite oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder Sharkoon T9  oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool) (min. 30€)
  SSD (optional!): Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB) (~90-165€)

  HDD-Entkoppler: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (~7€)
  Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau (5-10€; Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)




Ich kann nur hoffen, dass du von deinem "teurer = beser" ablässt und auf uns hörst!


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

1. Wie ist deine Auflösung?
2. Was zockst du denn überhaupt?
3. Renderst du Videos oder etwas dergleichen.
4. Willst du Overclocken?

Wenn du uns das beantwortest können wir dir auch ein anständiges Sytem zusammenstellen. Es ist fraglich ob du einen i7-2600(K) brauchst, ansonsten reicht auch ein ii5-2500(K).


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

Qduda schrieb:


> Momentan gibts noch kaum Games die Hexa-Core  supporten, die werden aber kommen (aktuelle tun dies schon), da liegt  der I7-980 klar vorm 2600K.



Anno1401 | i7 980 *48fps *| i7 26k *53fps*

Star.C.2 | i7 980 *33fps* | i7 26k *41fps* 

 Was hast denn du geraucht (oder wovon träumst du nachts?)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2011)

Das der Kühler nicht paßt hat keiner gesagt. Ich hatte lediglich erwähnt das man keine hochbauende RAM Module verwenden solte und im Falle von SLI  das Gehäuse einfach zu klein ist für eine vernünftige Belüftung. Als Gehäuse kannst du ja mal das Corsair Obsidian 650 ansehen


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Anno1401 | i7 980 *48fps *| i7 26k *53fps*
> 
> Star.C.2 | i7 980 *33fps* | i7 26k *41fps*
> 
> Was hast denn du geraucht (oder wovon treumst du nachts?)


 Da sieht man es: Anno unterstützt 6 Kerne, da liegt der 2600k vorne, SCII unterstützt nur 2 Kerne und da ist er auch vorne.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (8. August 2011)

naja ich würd sagen das sich der 6 kerner definitiv nicht lohnt, laut pcgh ist der 2600k besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Qduda schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es schade das noch  keine konstruktiven Anregungen gekommen sind. Eine Sandy Bridge zu  nehmen um dann auf eine Ivy Bridge umzurüsten finde ich sinnfrei.



Ist es auch, wer sagt denn was anderes?
Ivy wird, wenns hoch kommt 10% schneller sein als Sandy, das merkt man nicht.
PCIe 3.0 merkt man auch nicht.
Kaufst du jetzt ein i7 2600 + GTX 580 reicht das locker für die kommenden 2 Jahre.



Qduda schrieb:


> Hatte mich damals  für den (damals noch) schweine teuren Phenom X4 965 entschieden, die  Wahl war gut, die CPU ist heute noch sehr gut, mittlerweile auch  übertaktet wegen dem einen oder anderen Spiel.



Wenn der 965 reicht, wieso willst du dann wechseln? 



Qduda schrieb:


> Wenn in 2 Jahren wieder  was super tolles raus kommt, gibt es einfach ein neues komplett System.



Nächstes Jahr kommt wieder was gutes raus, in zwei Jahren kommt was neues raus, das Jahr darauf auch und so weiter.



Qduda schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass viele Aufrüsten und auch darauf spekulieren/planen... Ich  will jetzt was gutes, etwas das für 2 Jahre reicht, mit dem ich in 2  Jahren noch aktuelle Games auf "Anschlag" oder nahezu Anschlag an Grafik  etc. spielen kann. Momentan gibts noch kaum Games die Hexa-Core  supporten, die werden aber kommen (aktuelle tun dies schon), da liegt  der I7-980 klar vorm 2600K. Auch supportet die Sandy Bridge Architektur  keinen Tripple-Channel Ram, würde das gerne mal austesten.



Der 980 wird auch in 3 Jahren hinter einem i7 2600 liegen, bis die Games Multi Core sind, bedarf es neuer Konsolen, die aber nicht mal angekündigt sind.
Tripple Channel ist in etwa so sinnfrei wie 1600er RAM, du merkst keinen Unterschied.



Qduda schrieb:


> Mit der Geforce 580 ist es eigentlich auch so... Klar kann ich jetzt  eine "kleinere" nehmen, nur brauch ich dann in nem Jahr ne neue, weil  man bei den ersten Games Abstriche bei den Einstellungen machen muss.  Warum die 3 GB Variente(?) ist ganz einfach: Die kostet nur 60,- mehr  als die 1,5 GB Variante. Spricht was dagegen? hat jemand die 3GB und ist  nicht zufrieden oder rät mir ab? Die technischen Details und  Benchmarkwerte sehen sehr gut aus.



Die 3GB Variante ist eben nur bei Auflösungen jenseits von 2560x1600 merklich schneller, darunter merkst du keinen Unterschied, wenn du deswegen 60€ mehr ausgeben willst... niemand hindert dich daran.



Qduda schrieb:


> Klar bekommt man auch für weniger Geld nen guten Gaming PC... Sandy  Bridge I5 mit ner 560 Geforce TI zieht auch (fast) alles.  Man sollte  glaube ich die I5 dann etwas übertakten um die Grafikkarte auch voll  ausreizen zu können. Ist dann auch nicht mehr Stromsparend. ^^



Wenn du das Maximum im Gaming Bereich haben willst, kauf den i7 2600k, ein Asus P8P67 Pro, die GTX 580 DCII Matrix von Asus.
Auch übertaktet zieht der deutlich weniger Strom als ein 980 mit Standardtakt, dazu kommt noch der Strom saufende 1366 Sockel.



Qduda schrieb:


> Der sagte mir aber schon das er bei Spielen die Hexa-Core  unterstützen mit seinem alten Phenom X6, zumindest was das Laden  anging, besser bedient war als mir der Sandy-Bridge.


 
Dann hat er keine Ahnung, der AMD X6 ist immer langsamer in Games als ein i7 2600, in Anwendungen sowieso.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da sieht man es: Anno unterstützt 6 Kerne, da liegt der 2600k vorne, SCII unterstützt nur 2 Kerne und da ist er auch vorne.



Ich dachte SC2 macht mehr als 4 kerne ? ... naja in BC2 ist auch der 26k vorne (oder gleich) ... angesichts der Preise ist der 980 echt sinnfrei .


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich dachte SC2 macht mehr als 4 kerne ? ... naja in BC2 ist auch der 26k vorne (oder gleich) ... angesichts der Preise ist der 980 echt sinnfrei .


 
Nö, Starcraft läuft nur auf 2 Kerne. Was denkst du, wieso der i3 in dem Game den AMD X6 und den i7 860 hinter sich lässt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

Als ich von dem Asus ws Revolution (1155ger) auf ein kleineres AS-Rock umgestiegen bin, waren das gleich mal *20watt* weniger(mit dem WS 122watt idle mit dem PRO jetzt 101watt) ... was son 1366ger frißt will ich garnet erst wissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Als ich von dem Asus ws Revolution (1155ger) auf ein kleineres AS-Rock umgestiegen bin, waren das gleich mal *20watt* weniger(mit dem WS 122watt idle mit dem PRO jetzt 101watt) ... was son 1366ger frißt will ich garnet erst wissen


 
In einer PCGH Ausgabe war ein 980X auf dem EVGA Classifield drauf, das System hat 180 Watt im Idle gezogen, bei nur einer Grafikkarte, versteht sich. 
Mein Athlon X4 mit dem Onboardchip zieht unter Volllast gerade mal die Hälfte.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

@TE

Kauf dir wie gesagt den 2600k + gtx580 ... der 980 ist nur was für [EX]Bencher und Worker ...


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

ähm... vllt. sollten wir auch mal aauf den TE warten ober übertakten will oder videos rendert oder mal seine auflösung


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Athlon X4 mit dem Onboardchip zieht unter Volllast gerade mal die Hälfte.


Ja dafür auch um ein vielfaches lahmer. 



huntertech schrieb:


> Sandy ist aktuell deutlich besser als AMD oder der 1366er Sockel, so viel zur CPU. Sandy ist etwa gleich schnell wie dein 980er, dafür sehr deutlich günstiger. Den i6 2600k brauchst du auch nicht, der ist in Spielen keinen Deut besser als der i5-2500k, daher wäre dieser die beste Wahl, hat verdammt viel Leistung und kostet nicht viel. *Es gilt nicht "teurer = besser", auch wenn es so scheint!*



Viele scheinen bei dem i5 2500k aber zu vergessen das dieser kein SMT und weniger L3 Cache besitzt!!! Und das bringt eben schon einen Vorteil bei bestimmten Games!!! Inbesondere bei CPU limitierten Anwendungen bzw. Multimedia Software oder bei der Fotobearbeitung! 


Wieso soll er Sandy Bridge nehmen, wenn jetzt eh bald Sandy Bridge E heraus kommt??? 
Dann hat er seinen starken 6 Kerner den er wollte, der womöglich viel schneller als ein Intel Core i7 980 ist und nur halb soviel kosten wird.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ja dafür auch um ein vielfaches lahmer.
> 
> 
> Wieso soll er Sandy Bridge nehmen, wenn jetzt eh bald Sandy Bridge E heraus kommt???
> ...


 
Jetzt ganz unter uns, sandy e wird ein muss für jeden! sandy bridge hat dann ausgedient. Es ist dann vorbei mit sb Habt ihr Gehört VORBEI. Ab dann muss jeder Sandy E kaufen


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> jetzt ganz unter uns, sandy e wird ein muss für jeden! Sandy bridge hat dann ausgedient. Es ist dann vorbei mit sb habt ihr gehört vorbei. Ab dann muss jeder sandy e kaufen


 nö :p


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

das war sakastisch gemeint, tut mir leid wenn es nicht erkennbar war.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> das war sakastisch gemeint, tut mir leid wenn es nicht erkennbar war.


 Achso


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

joa ich hab gedacht das große Vorbei hätte ausgereicht aber seis drum.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> Jetzt ganz unter uns, sandy e wird ein muss für jeden! sandy bridge hat dann ausgedient. Es ist dann vorbei mit sb Habt ihr Gehört VORBEI. Ab dann muss jeder Sandy E kaufen


 
Bulldozer unbedingt auf Bully warten. Der reißt alles wieder um. Gelle? Wo ist er denn? 

Wenn er einen 6 Kerner haben will, warum soll er da jetzt nen 2600k kaufen, wenn Sandy Bridge E gleiche nen 6 Kerner mitbringen wird.???
Man kann ja auch noch etwas anderes mit ner CPU tun als nur zu spielen.


----------



## der_knoben (8. August 2011)

Der Tenor hier ist wohl mehr als deutlich und bedarf keiner weiteren Erwähnung.

Aber noch was anderes: Wenn du SLI machen willst, dann mach es gleich. Dazu solltest du dann aber mindestens 3 MOnitore nutzen, sonst wird es eh sinnfrei. Außer du willst mit Downsampling und 3d auf einem Monitor zocken. Wovon ich nicht ausgehe.

Mein Vorschlag wäre also:

i7 2600K
AsRock Z68 Extreme4
2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
2x EVGA GTX570 1,25GB
Crucial m4 128GB
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
BlueRay Laufwerk Samsung SH-B123L retail
Corsair 650D
Corsair AX 750

Vom gesparten Geld zwischen i7 980x und i7 2600K kaufst du dir ne schöne Wakü mit Mora3 bspw.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

Der TE hat doch einen x4 965 (oder?) ... Games sind Graka limitiert, der x4 würde noch 1-2 Jahre reichen (eig. obwohl ich auch mein Q9550 gewechselt habe) . Er sieht bestimmt das der Intel 6er erschwinglich geworden ist, und muss jetzt sein Traum erfüllen ihn zu haben (auch wenn dieser jetzt schon ein Pfund Erde in der Tasche hat)


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bulldozer unbedingt auf Bully warten. Der reißt alles wieder um. Gelle? Wo ist er denn?
> 
> Wenn er einen 6 Kerner haben will, warum soll er da jetzt nen 2600k kaufen, wenn Sandy Bridge E gleiche nen 6 Kerner mitbringen wird.???
> Man kann ja auch noch etwas anderes mit ner CPU tun als nur zu spielen.



aber die prozis von sb e werden sehr teuer und dann besteht die frage ob der aufpreis wert ist. abgesehen von den tueren preisen für die high end sockel boards.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> aber die prozis von sb e werden sehr teuer und dann besteht die frage ob der aufpreis wert ist. abgesehen von den tueren preisen für die high end sockel boards.


 
Weiß ich auch aber immer noch billiger als jetzt ein Intel Core i7 980 ( 6 Kerner angeblich ab ca. 500 Dollar.) und wer weiß wie viel schneller, als ein Intel Core i7 2600k. 
Schließlich war die erste Garde nur die Midrage Klasse laut Intel. 

Wie gesagt, wenn man unbedingt nen 6 kerner haben will, sollte man schon schauen was der baldige Sandy Bridge E bringen wird. Ansonsten reicht natürlich auch der 2600k, so ist es ja nicht.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

joa dem stimme ich zu. Aber für mich Persönlich ist Sockel 2011 geld verschwendung


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ja dafür auch um ein vielfaches lahmer.



Nicht um den Faktor, den der 980X mehr Strom zieht. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wieso soll er Sandy Bridge nehmen, wenn jetzt eh bald Sandy Bridge E heraus kommt???
> Dann hat er seinen starken 6 Kerner den er wollte, der womöglich viel schneller als ein Intel Core i7 980 ist und nur halb soviel kosten wird.



Sandy E kommt aber erst im Winter, wie lange soll er denn warten? 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn er einen 6 Kerner haben will, warum soll er da jetzt nen 2600k kaufen, wenn Sandy Bridge E gleiche nen 6 Kerner mitbringen wird.???
> Man kann ja auch noch etwas anderes mit ner CPU tun als nur zu spielen.



Der wird nicht billiger werden als aktuelle 6 Kerner, eher wird die Plattform selbst noch teurer, da X79 nicht wenig kosten und viel Strom ziehen wird.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht um den Faktor, den der 980X mehr Strom zieht.


Wer mehr Leistung haben will, muss halt dafür etwas mehr zahlen. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sandy E kommt aber erst im Winter, wie lange soll er denn warten?



Wahrscheinlich aber schon im Herbst und wenn er einen 6 Kerner haben will, was soll er sich sonst holen mit der Leistung eines 2600k, das dazu noch zukunftstauglich sein wird?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der wird nicht billiger werden als aktuelle 6 Kerner, eher wird die Plattform selbst noch teurer, da X79 nicht wenig kosten und viel Strom ziehen wird.



Preise wurden schon bekannt gegeben und zu Relation zur Leistung werden diese billiger sein und weniger Strom ziehen als bisher beim Sockel 1366. 


Ich selbst würde ja selbst auch zum 2600k greifen, aber wenn man wirklich nen 6 Kerner haben will, sollte man schon schauen was da kommt und dann entscheiden. Soooo lang ist es ja auch wieder nicht mehr.


----------



## Zaucher (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Preise wurden schon bekannt gegeben



Wo.....Quelle?

Danke


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Wo.....Quelle?
> 
> Danke


 

Hier einer der vielen Beispiele.
Sandy Bridge E: Topmodell Core i7-3960X mit bis zu 3,9 GHz ab November - cpu, sandy bridge


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aber schon im Herbst und wenn er einen 6 Kerner haben will, was soll er sich sonst holen mit der Leistung eines 2600k, das dazu noch zukunftstauglich sein wird?



Für Herbst sind die ersten ES geplant, kaufen kannst du ihn erst im Winter oder erst Anfang 2012.
Außerdem geht es, wenn ich mich nicht irre, immer noch um einen Gaming Rechner, und da der Gufttown langsamer ist als ein i7 2600, rechne ich mal damit, dass ein Sandy E in Games nur gleich ziehen kann, vielleicht ein paar Prozent schneller, aber mehr nicht.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Preise wurden schon bekannt gegeben und zu Relation zur Leistung werden diese billiger sein und weniger Strom ziehen als bisher beim Sockel 1366.



Wo gibts Preise?
Ein 2011 Quad wird sicher mehr als 300€ kosten, der "K" 6er um 700€ und der EE wie immer 1000€, aber das sind nur meine Annahmen, offizielle Preise gibts nicht.
Wo zieht er weniger Strom? Es sind weiterhin 130 Watt TDP CPUs und angesichts von Quad Channel Interface, 40 PCIe Lanes und diverse Zusatzschips wird ein 2011 Brett keineswegs weniger Strom ziehen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde ja selbst auch zum 2600k greifen, aber wenn man wirklich nen 6 Kerner haben will, sollte man schon schauen was da kommt und dann entscheiden. Soooo lang ist es ja auch wieder nicht mehr.


 
Er will ja keinen 6 Kerner haben, er will genug Leistung haben, damit er seins Games spielen kann und das bietet nun mal der i7 2600 besser als der 980.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hier einer der vielen Beispiele.
> Sandy Bridge E: Topmodell Core i7-3960X mit bis zu 3,9 GHz ab November - cpu, sandy bridge



Lies mal den Text, da steht "vermutlich" also das, was ich auch mache und aus November kann schnell Dezember werden und schon ist Winter.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

und für games reicht der i5 ja auch


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Herbst sind die ersten ES geplant, kaufen kannst du ihn erst im Winter oder erst Anfang 2012.
> Außerdem geht es, wenn ich mich nicht irre, immer noch um einen Gaming Rechner, und da der Gufttown langsamer ist als ein i7 2600, rechne ich mal damit, dass ein Sandy E in Games nur gleich ziehen kann, vielleicht ein paar Prozent schneller, aber mehr nicht.



Im Netz mal wieder eher. Ist doch immer so. 
Und von wegen Strom. Wer Leistung haben will, muss eben auch bereit sein dafür etwas mehr zu zahlen. 
Und mehr als die bisherigen 1366 Chipsätze, wird dieser auch nicht verbrauchen, dafür aber viel mehr leisten. Wenn nicht dann halt auf 22 nm warten, wenn´s einem darum geht. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo gibts Preise?
> Ein 2011 Quad wird sicher mehr als 300€ kosten, der "K" 6er um 700€ und der EE wie immer 1000€, aber das sind nur meine Annahmen, offizielle Preise gibts nicht.
> Wo zieht er weniger Strom? Es sind weiterhin 130 Watt TDP CPUs und angesichts von Quad Channel Interface, 40 PCIe Lanes und diverse Zusatzschips wird ein 2011 Brett keineswegs weniger Strom ziehen.




Viele Meinungen und Schätzungen gehen aber von einer Staffelung von 300 Euro (4 Kerner) 500 Euro (6 Kerner) und 1000 Euro aus. Deine Schätzungen folgen ja auch nur deiner eigener Einschätzung. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will ja keinen 6 Kerner haben, er will genug Leistung haben, damit er seins Games spielen kann und das bietet nun mal der i7 2600 besser als der 980.




Gut, dann ist die Sache ja auch klar und ich hab ja auch nix anderes behauptet und allgemein davon gesprochen. Wenn man aber einen potenziellen starken 6 Kerner haben will, sollte man natürlich auf SB E oder ivy bridge warten. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lies mal den Text, da steht "vermutlich" also das, was ich auch mache und aus November kann schnell Dezember werden und schon ist Winter.



Das weiß ich, und hab das auch genau gelesen. Meistens entsprechen diese Schätzungen am Ende aber den Tatsachen.


----------



## Zaucher (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Preise wurden schon bekannt gegeben



Zwischen "bekannt gegeben" und "vermuten" ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Zwischen "bekannt gegeben" und "vermuten" ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied



Zwischen "Bekannt gegeben" in einem Artikel aber auch. 
Und nichts anderes meinte ich.  (siehe restliche Beiträge)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Viele Meinungen und Schätzungen gehen aber von einer Staffelung von 300 Euro (4 Kerner)



Dazu kommt noch das x79 Board , und schon zahlt man doppelt soviel wie für SB für (vieleicht) 10% mehr fps (2-3fps)  aber da ja eh die Grakas Limitieren, würde man das Doppelte für 0fps bezahlen... ne Digger , der Sockel 2011 ist nur was für Bencher und Worker ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch das x79 Board , und schon zahlt man doppelt soviel wie für SB für (vieleicht) 10% mehr fps (2-3fps)


 
Komisch das alle gleich wenn das Wort CPU fällt an spielen denken. 
Denke mal bei Anwendungen sieht das wieder gaaaaanz anders aus. 

Und wem das zu teuer ist soll dann eben auf Ivy Bridge setzen. Kommt dann halt leider etwas später.


----------



## manizzle (8. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Anno1401 | i7 980 *48fps *| i7 26k *53fps*
> 
> Star.C.2 | i7 980 *33fps* | i7 26k *41fps*
> 
> Was hast denn du geraucht (oder wovon träumst du nachts?)


 
in SCII liegt sogar der i5 2500k noch vor dem i7


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> in SCII liegt sogar der i5 2500k noch vor dem i7



nö , nicht ganz | i5 *40fps

*warum sollte er auch  (geht ja garnicht, gleiche CPU aber weniger L3 und 100mhz)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> nö , nicht ganz | i5 *40fps
> 
> *warum sollte er auch  (geht ja garnicht, gleiche CPU aber weniger L3 und 100mhz)


 
und kein SMT...


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> und kein SMT...


 Was bei SCII aber egal ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Was bei SCII aber egal ist.


 
Naja, ca. 1 fps mehr. Ansonsten hast du bei diesem Game recht.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja, ca. 1 fps mehr. Ansonsten hast du bei diesem Game recht.



naja den 1fps schulde ich mal die 100mhz mehr Takt zu


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> naja den 1fps schulde ich mal die 100mhz mehr Takt zu



Hab ja nicht behauptet das es "hier" an SMT liegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Im Netz mal wieder eher. Ist doch immer so.
> Und von wegen Strom. Wer Leistung haben will, muss eben auch bereit sein dafür etwas mehr zu zahlen.
> Und mehr als die bisherigen 1366 Chipsätze, wird dieser auch nicht verbrauchen, dafür aber viel mehr leisten. Wenn nicht dann halt auf 22 nm warten, wenn´s einem darum geht.



Er will ein Spiele Rechner haben, der einige Zeit reicht und da ist Sandy besser, weil schneller und sparsamer.
Wieso sollte er für weniger Leistung mehr ausgeben und mehr Strom verbrauchen? 
Da kann er doch gleich AMD nehmen, da spart er wenigstens Geld 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Viele Meinungen und Schätzungen gehen aber von einer Staffelung von 300 Euro (4 Kerner) 500 Euro (6 Kerner) und 1000 Euro aus. Deine Schätzungen folgen ja auch nur deiner eigener Einschätzung.



Ja, so wie Marc eben auch geschätzt hat und wie du auch schätzt, also stelle Schätzungen nicht als Tatsachen hin.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist die Sache ja auch klar und ich hab ja auch nix anderes behauptet und allgemein davon gesprochen. Wenn man aber einen potenziellen starken 6 Kerner haben will, sollte man natürlich auf SB E oder ivy bridge warten.



Wieso nicht auf Haswell oder Rockwell warten?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, und hab das auch genau gelesen. Meistens entsprechen diese Schätzungen am Ende aber den Tatsachen.



Muss ich dich daran erinnern, was der i7 970 damals gekostet hat, nur 133MHz langsamer als der 980X? Genau 800€, keine 500€. Daher rechne ich mit 700€ für den "kleinen" 6er.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Komisch das alle gleich wenn das Wort CPU fällt an spielen denken.
> Denke mal bei Anwendungen sieht das wieder gaaaaanz anders aus.



Er will einen Spiele Rechner haben, sonst nichts und keine Vektorgrafiken erstellen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und wem das zu teuer ist soll dann eben auf Ivy Bridge setzen. Kommt dann halt leider etwas später.



Wieso sollte er auf Ivy warte? Weil der 5% schneller ist als Sandy?



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> nö , nicht ganz | i5 *40fps
> 
> *warum sollte er auch  (geht ja garnicht, gleiche CPU aber weniger L3 und 100mhz)



Der i3 ist schneller die meisten anderen CPUs. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> und kein SMT...



Das spielt bei Starcraft 2 keine Rolle.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja, ca. 1 fps mehr. Ansonsten hast du bei diesem Game recht.



Das liegt eher an den 2MB mehr Cache und den 100MHz mehr Takt, denn das Game läuft nur auf 2 Kernen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will ein Spiele Rechner haben, der einige Zeit reicht und da ist Sandy besser, weil schneller und sparsamer.
> Wieso sollte er für weniger Leistung mehr ausgeben und mehr Strom verbrauchen?
> Da kann er doch gleich AMD nehmen, da spart er wenigstens Geld



Das war nicht für ihn alleine gesprochen, sondern allgemein für jemanden der unbedingt einen 6 Kerner haben will!




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, so wie Marc eben auch geschätzt hat und wie du auch schätzt, also stelle Schätzungen nicht als Tatsachen hin.



Hab ich nie als "Tatsache" hingestellt, sondern lediglich gesagt was diese wohl "vermutlich" kosten werden. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso nicht auf Haswell oder Rockwell warten?



Blöde frage, Next please. 
6 Kerner aufrüsten für die Leistung eines SB. Ganz klar SB E, Ivy Bridge oder Bully. Der Rest dann eben SB & Co. 
Was ist so falsch daran???




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss ich dich daran erinnern, was der i7 970 damals gekostet hat, nur 133MHz langsamer als der 980X? Genau 800€, keine 500€. Daher rechne ich mit 700€ für den "kleinen" 6er.



Der Intel Core i7 920 bekam man damals für ca. 300 Euro, Intel Core i7 940 ab ca. 500 Euro der nächste ab ca. 700 Euro. Was du da aufzählst kam alles erst danach. Und so wird Intel das wohl auch "vermutlich" beibehalten. Genau wissen tut das natürlich aber noch niemand 100%. Auch du nicht! 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will einen Spiele Rechner haben, sonst nichts und keine Vektorgrafiken erstellen.



Nochmals ich sprach nicht von ihm, sondern von der Allgemeinheit, die nicht nur spielen. Und was für Vektorgrafiken??? Man merkt das d,u wohl wirklich nur Games zockst und nichts weiter. Ansonsten würdest du nicht sowas hier unter CPU Nutzung auf zählen. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er auf Ivy warte? Weil der 5% schneller ist als Sandy?



Eher 10-15 % aber nö, wenn man nen 6 Kerner mit der Kern Leistung eines SB haben will, dann ja wohl eher schon. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das spielt bei Starcraft 2 keine Rolle.


Das war nicht einmal auf Starcraft 2 bezogen. Aber eeeeeeeegal. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt eher an den 2MB mehr Cache und den 100MHz mehr Takt, denn das Game läuft nur auf 2 Kernen.



Dort hab ich nicht einmal geschrieben, das es an SMT liegt. Ließ richtig, dann verstehen wir uns da auch ein bissel besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Intel Core i7 920 damals ca. 300 Euro, Intel Core i7 940 ab ca. 500 Euro der nächste ab ca. 700 Euro. Was du da aufzählst kam alles erst danach. Und so wird Intel das wohl auch "vermutlich beibehalten. Genau wissen tut das natürlich aber noch niemand 100%. Auch du nicht.


 
Es gibt aber einen Quad, einen 6er mit "K" und einem 6er mit EE und da der EE logischer Weise den üblichen 1000er kosten wird, wird der kleinere 6er, der kaum langsamer ist, nicht für den halben Preis über den Tisch gehen, vor allem deswegen nicht, weil der ebenfalls über einen offenen Multiplikator verfügt.
Der Quad wird so um 300€ kosten, was logisch ist, da er kaum schneller ist als ein i7 2600.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nochmals ich sprach nicht von ihm, sondern von der Allgemeinheit, die nicht nur spielen. Und was für Vektorgrafiken??? Man mekrt das du wohl wirklich nur Games zockst und nichts weiter. Ansonsten würdest du nicht sowas hier unter CPU Nutzung auf zählen.



Meine Anwendungen laufen alle mit einem Single Core schnelle genug. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Eher 10-15 % aber nö, wenn man nen 6 Kerner mit der Kern Leistung eines SB haben will, dann ja wohl eher schon.


 
Und das weißt du woher?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen Quad, einen 6er mit "K" und einem 6er mit EE und da der EE logischer Weise den üblichen 1000er kosten wird, *wird der kleinere 6er, der kaum langsamer ist, nicht für den halben Preis über den Tisch gehen, vor allem deswegen nicht, weil der ebenfalls über einen offenen Multiplikator verfügt.*
> Der Quad wird so um 300€ kosten, was logisch ist, da er kaum schneller ist als ein i7 2600.



So sieht es aus ... ich mein mal das da vieleicht 50-100€ dazwischen liegen werden .


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen Quad, einen 6er mit "K" und einem 6er mit EE und da der EE logischer Weise den üblichen 1000er kosten wird, wird der kleinere 6er, der kaum langsamer ist, nicht für den halben Preis über den Tisch gehen, vor allem deswegen nicht, weil der ebenfalls über einen offenen Multiplikator verfügt.
> Der Quad wird so um 300€ kosten, was logisch ist, da er kaum schneller ist als ein i7 2600.



Naja, werden wir ja dann sehen. Hier darüber rum zu streiten bringt keinem etwas. Wenigstens sind wir da uns bei dem Quad einig. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Anwendungen laufen alle mit einem Single Core schnelle genug.


Darum meinte ich ja zu dir, richtige CPU lastige Anwendungen nutzt du dann eher nicht. Ansonst würdest du da meine Begründung verstehen. Beispiel Multitasking, Video Rendering, Multimedia, Photoshop, etc. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher?


Nur grobe Schätzungen von mir und "anderen" hier...und woher nimmst du deine 5%??? 




PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> So sieht es aus ... ich mein mal das da vieleicht 50-100€ dazwischen liegen werden .


 
Ja, und ich mein meins. Weiß noch keiner genau, auch du nicht! Darum kannst du auch nicht gleich behaupten, das meins bzw. das der Redaktion und anderen Leuten hier Blödsinn ist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

Kann aber auch sein das Intel die Preisgestaltung des SB beibehält, und das Topmodell 700€ dann 650€ und 350€ und den GT sterben Lässt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

Weiß selbst, dass das Top Model der Reihe wohl vermutlich 1000 Euro kosten wird, aber ein normaler 6 Kerner auf SB Basis dürfte doch wohl ab 500 Euro nicht zuviel verlangt sein. 
Und viele Schätzen, dies ja auch so ein. Mal sehen was kommen wird.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Weiß selbst, dass das Top Model der Reihe wohl vermutlich 1000 Euro kosten wird, aber ein normaler 6 Kerner auf SB Basis dürfte doch wohl ab 500 Euro nicht zuviel verlangt sein.
> Und viele Schätzen, dies ja auch so ein. Mal sehen was kommen wird.



 Das Problem bei der Sache ist, wozu 1000€ ausgeben wenn ich für 500€ den selben CPU mit offenen Multy bekomme (daas kannste vergessen) beim Gulftown war damals ein Unterschied von 50€ 

GT Top Modell 900€ und der andere 850€ wenn ich mich recht erinnere .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Darum meinte ich ja zu dir, richtige CPU lastige Anwendungen nutzt du dann eher nicht. Ansonst würdest du da meine Begründung verstehen. Beispiel Multitasking, Video Rendering, Multimedia, Photoshop, etc.



Die nutze ich auch, keine Sorge, deswegen habe ich ja einen i7 2600k. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nur grobe Schätzungen von mir und "anderen" hier...und woher nimmst du deine 5%???



Logischer Überlegungen von mir. 
Intel ist mir Ivy bemüht den Vorsprung von AMD aufzuholen, was die Grafik angeht, also wird die Grafik von Ivy deutlich stärker ausfallen, ich schätze mal 50% oder mehr Leistung im Vergleich zu Sandy. Die CPU ist nicht so wichtig, die wird geschrink und fertig. Durch den Shrink kommt nichts, durch einen möglichen höheren Takt sind dann 5% drin, vielleicht auch 10%, keine Ahnung, mehr aber nicht. Trotzdem wird Intel das Duell mit Trinity wohl verlieren, so wie es jetzt aussieht.
Und auch trotzdem ist es albern von Sandy auf Ivy wechseln zu wollen, die paar Prozent merkt man einfach nicht.
Genauso ist es albern von einem 990X auf einen Sandy E 6er zu wechseln, denn der ist auch nur 10-15% schneller (daher hast du wohl deine Zahlen ) als der Gulftown.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ja, und ich mein meins. Weiß noch keiner genau, auch du nicht! Darum kannst du auch nicht gleich behaupten, das meins bzw. das der Redaktion und anderen Leuten hier Blödsinn ist.


 
Es sind logische Überlegungen und Wahrschienlichkeiten, angesichts von Geschehnissen in der Vergangenheit.
Sollte Bulldozer den Sandy E Quad nicht schlagen können, hat Intel gar keinen Grund den Sandy E 6er günstiger anzubieten, denn sie haben ja den Quad, der Bulldozer in Schach hält und der wird um 300€ kosten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Sache ist, wozu 1000€ ausgeben wenn ich für 500€ den selben CPU mit offenen Multy bekomme (daas kannste vergessen) beim Gulftown war damals ein Unterschied von 50€


 
Könnte ich aber damals genauso zwischen Intel Core i7 920 und dem Intel core i7 940 sagen.
Der Intel Core i7 920 hat nur halb soviel gekostet und hatte nur ca. 200 mhz weniger. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die nutze ich auch, keine Sorge, deswegen habe ich ja einen i7 2600k.



Komisch vorhin hieß es noch "Meine Anwendungen laufen alle mit einem Single Core schnelle genug". 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Logischer Überlegungen von mir.
> Intel ist mir Ivy bemüht den Vorsprung von AMD aufzuholen, was die Grafik angeht, also wird die Grafik von Ivy deutlich stärker ausfallen, ich schätze mal 50% oder mehr Leistung im Vergleich zu Sandy. Die CPU ist nicht so wichtig, die wird geschrink und fertig. Durch den Shrink kommt nichts, durch einen möglichen höheren Takt sind dann 5% drin, vielleicht auch 10%, keine Ahnung, mehr aber nicht. Trotzdem wird Intel das Duell mit Trinity wohl verlieren, so wie es jetzt aussieht.
> Und auch trotzdem ist es albern von Sandy auf Ivy wechseln zu wollen, die paar Prozent merkt man einfach nicht.
> Genauso ist es albern von einem 990X auf einen Sandy E 6er zu wechseln, denn der ist auch nur 10-15% schneller (daher hast du wohl deine Zahlen ) als der Gulftown.



Denke aber 10% sollten schon drin sein und natürlich schnelleren Grafikchip, was aber schwierig werden wird gegen AMD. Wie du ja selbst schon festgestellt hast. 
Hm komisch...seit wann hab ich behauptet, das man von nem 990x auf nem Sandy E wechseln soll???
Ich sprach von "entweder oder" Prinzip. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es sind logische Überlegungen und Wahrschienlichkeiten, angesichts von Geschehnissen in der Vergangenheit.
> Sollte Bulldozer den Sandy E Quad nicht schlagen können, hat Intel gar keinen Grund den Sandy E 6er günstiger anzubieten, denn sie haben ja den Quad, der Bulldozer in Schach hält und der wird um 300€ kosten.



Naja, AMD hat ja nun auch bis heut nicht mal richtig den Nehalem, geschweige denn den Gulftown geschlagen und trotzdem wurden diese günstiger. 
Schließlich bittet AMD diesmal einen "Acht" Kerner. Mal schauen was da kommen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Könnte ich aber damals genauso zwischen Intel Core i7 920 und dem Intel core i7 940 sagen.
> Der Intel Core i7 920 hat nur halb soviel gekostet und hatte nur ca. 200 mhz weniger.



Ja, weil der auch keine Konkurrenz hatte. AMD hatte nichts vergleichbares gehabt, erst durch die X6 von AMD kam Bewegeung rein und der i7 940/950 wurde günstiger.
Jetzt ist das wieder das gleiche, Kommt der Bulldozer nicht an den Sandy E Quad vorbei, kann Intel wieder für die 6er das verlangen, was sie wollen und dann machen sie das auch, denn zu verschenken haben sie nichts.

Also, als eingefleischter Intel Fan *musst *du hoffen, beten und herbeisehnen, dass Bulldozer den kleinsten Sandy E schlägt, damit Intel keine Mondpreise verlangt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, weil der auch keine Konkurrenz hatte. AMD hatte nichts vergleichbares gehabt, erst durch die X6 von AMD kam Bewegeung rein und der i7 940/950 wurde günstiger.
> Jetzt ist das wieder das gleiche, Kommt der Bulldozer nicht an den Sandy E Quad vorbei, kann Intel wieder für die 6er das verlangen, was sie wollen und dann machen sie das auch, denn zu verschenken haben sie nichts.
> 
> Also, als eingefleischter Intel Fan *musst *du hoffen, beten und herbeisehnen, dass Bulldozer den kleinsten Sandy E schlägt, damit Intel keine Mondpreise verlangt.



Hm, also weil der keine Konkurrenz hatte, kostete der Andere deshalb nur halb so viel. Ist ja dieses mal genauso. 
Hab ich da also dann doch recht. 
Denke auch nicht das die billig werden aber da gleich für beide Modelle in den 1000 bereich zu gehen, würde ich für übertrieben halten. Die wollen ja trotz allem auch was verkaufen und ein 6 Kerner ist ja nun nix mehr sooo 
besonderes. 
Naaajjjaaaaa...Intel Fan bin ich mal nicht. Sehe das eher objektiv. Hatte auch meine AMD Chips. 
So ist es ja nun nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hm, also weil der keine Konkurrenz hatte, kostete der Andere deshalb nur halb so viel. Ist ja dieses mal genauso.
> Hab ich da also dann doch recht.


 
nö, der i7 920 war damals schneller als alle AMD CPUs und der hatte auch einen normalen, angemessenen Preis, der nächst stärkere kostete dann das doppelte, obwohl er nur 266MHz stärker war, einfach deswegen, weil ja schon der schwächere i7 920 stärker war als alle AMD CPUs.
ISt es jetzt wieder so, schlägt der Sandy E Quad das Bulldozer Topmodell (und geben wir es zu, es sieht danach aus ) wird das wieder genauso laufen. Intel verlangt das, was sie wollen und die 6er kosten viel, weil sie außer Konkurrenz laufen, siehe i7 980X und i7 970 bei der Markteinführung.

Ach ja, der Preis den i7 970 ist deswegen damals von 700€ auf 450€ gesenkt worden, weil Sandy Bridge auf den Markt kam, nicht weil AMD plötzlich schneller war, denn das sind sie ja immer noch nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> nö, der i7 920 war damals schneller als alle AMD CPUs und der hatte auch einen normalen, angemessenen Preis, der nächst stärkere kostete dann das doppelte, obwohl er nur 266MHz stärker war, einfach deswegen, weil ja schon der schwächere i7 920 stärker war als alle AMD CPUs.
> ISt es jetzt wieder so, schlägt der Sandy E Quad das Bulldozer Topmodell (und geben wir es zu, es sieht danach aus ) wird das wieder genauso laufen. Intel verlangt das, was sie wollen und die 6er kosten viel, weil sie außer Konkurrenz laufen, siehe i7 980X und i7 970 bei der Markteinführung.
> 
> Ach ja, der Preis den i7 970 ist deswegen damals von 700€ auf 450€ gesenkt worden, weil Sandy Bridge auf den Markt kam, nicht weil AMD plötzlich schneller war, denn das sind sie ja immer noch nicht.


 
Deine erster Satz bestätigt ja nur meine Aussage. Erster ultimativer recht günstig. Darum wird ja wohl ein 6 Kerner der Reihe "günstiger" dabei sein. Zumal selbst wenn nicht, werden sie spätestens zu Ivy Brigde günstiger werden bzw. wenn dann die Ivy Bridge 6 Kerner herauskommen. Aber mal schauen. 
Naja, die Preise eher gesenkt, durch die Einführung der neuen Intel Core i Generation...nicht erst seit Sandy Bridge.


----------



## porgatorie (9. August 2011)

Ob es eine Sechskern CPU sein muss oder nicht, liegt bekanntlich immer am Nutzungsverhalten.
Die hier oft genannte Thematik auf Sandy Brigde E zu warten finde ich dagegen teilweise als unnötig.
Sicherlich ist der Sockel1366 bereits ein wenig in die Tage gekommen und wird wohl nicht mehr als Aufrüstbasis dienen.
Wer sich damit abfinden kann, hat aber aufgrund der bereits recht langen Verfügbarkeit auch Vorteile.
Das System ist mehr oder weniger Praxis erprobt. Peinliche Fehler, Bugs und andere Unannehmlichkeiten sind hier wohl nicht mehr zu befürchten.
Die Auswahl an passender Hardware (Motherboard, RAM Kits usw.) ist ebenfalls um einiges besser, als frisch nach der Markteinführung eines neuen Sockels.
Und der wichtigste Punkt für mich. Es wird immer in absehbarer Zeit ein "neueres" "schnelleres" und "besseres" System geben.
Wer also immer nur wartet hat irgendwann den Anschluss verloren. Vor allem, wenn wie beim SBE das Release zum Q4 2011 unter so einem fragwürdigen Stern steht.

Außerdem hat der Heute erschienene Artikel die immer wieder Auftauchenden Gerüchte noch einmal mehr oder weniger bestätigt. >> Intel Sandy Bridge E und Sockel 2011: Ein (problematischer) Überblick
Probleme in der Fertigung, schlechte Verfügbarkeit zum Start, übertriebene Preise. All das ist nicht neu und wird uns auch diesmal vermutlich nicht erspart bleiben.

Das ein im High-End-Bereich angesiedeltes Produkt überproportional mehr kostet und verbraucht, als ein "Normales" Consumer Produkt ist ebenfalls nicht neu.
Und auch wenn ein Core i7-2600K in Spielen durchaus mehr Frames raus holt als ein Gulftown, ist dieser in einigen Bereichen eben doch schneller.

Letztlich ist eine Diskussion ob das genannte System für den User das "richtige" ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig, welche (sollte ich mich nicht irren) noch nicht alle genannt wurden.
Daher ist die Debatte die sich hier über Nacht sprunghaft ergeben hat ein Stochern in Vermutungen und persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## habinho (9. August 2011)

Es wird hier über Seiten hinweg diskutiert und immer wieder kommen verschiedene Argumente etc. dazu. 
Ich denke es wurde eigentlich schon genug gesagt, womit der TE sich jetzt ein Bild machen kann.

Ich fasse zusammen:
der i7-980 ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, weil der i7-2600K und sogar der i5-2500K in Games schneller sind. In vielen Anwendungen kommt der i7-2600K sogar an den 6-Kerner dran oder liegt sogar vorne. Kostet weniger, verbrät weniger, Restsystem kostet weniger.

Kaufempfehlung: i7-2600K

Grafikkarte:
Für Full-HD auf einem Monitor ist die GTX580 schlicht und einfach zu viel. Da reichen eine GTX 560 Ti oder HD 6950. Wenn es trotzdem mehr sein soll, dann GTX 570 oder HD 6970.
Aber letztendlich deine Entscheidung.

Wenn der TE sich nach 7-Seiten langer Beratung immer noch einen i7-980 holen möchte, ist er selbst schuld beratungsresistent zu sein.

@Vorposter und andere Vorvorposter die sowas behaupten:
Es ist nie die rede davon gewesen, auf Sandy Bridge E oder Ivy Bridge zu warten. Die Diskussion um Sandy Bridge E wurde um ein andere Thema herum ausgetragen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. August 2011)

/sign @ habinho


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. August 2011)

habinho schrieb:


> Es wird hier über Seiten hinweg diskutiert und immer wieder kommen verschiedene Argumente etc. dazu.
> Ich denke es wurde eigentlich schon genug gesagt, womit der TE sich jetzt ein Bild machen kann.
> 
> Ich fasse zusammen:
> ...


 
100% sign und nichts anderes wollte ich damit aussagen. War allgemein gesprochen und gehörte auch nicht hierhin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Deine erster Satz bestätigt ja nur meine Aussage. Erster ultimativer recht günstig. Darum wird ja wohl ein 6 Kerner der Reihe "günstiger" dabei sein.


 
Nö, hast du nicht verstanden.
Der erste ist im Preis angemessen, weil das Konkurrenzprodukt eben auch am Markt ist, siehe 920. DEr war nicht "ultimativ günstig" der war eben angemessen.
Da der Unterschied vom Sandy Quad zum Sandy 6er aber beträchtlich ist (wie eben von 950 zum 970) wird auch der Preis für den kleinen 6er entsprechend sein, weil er eben außer Konkurrenz ist. Der Abstand zum 1000€ Prozessor wird demnach geringer sein als zum schwächeren Quad.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2011)

Naja, werden wir ja dann sehen. Viele prognostizieren aber den Intel Core i7 3930k für ca. 500. (siehe neuste Ausgabe der PCGH)
Mal schauen was eintreffen wird.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Ihr spekuliert hier seitenweise durch die Gegend und der TE meldet sich nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja, werden wir ja dann sehen. Viele prognostizieren aber den Intel Core i7 3930k für ca. 500. (siehe neuste Ausgabe der PCGH)
> Mal schauen was eintreffen wird.


 
Ja, spekulieren tun viele, das kommt von allen Seiten und am Ende ist die Enttäuschung sehr groß.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, spekulieren tun viele, das kommt von allen Seiten und am Ende ist die Enttäuschung sehr groß.


 
Selbst wenn, mir kanns egal sein, kaufe mir denn eh noch nicht. Meiner reicht mir noch ne Weile.


----------



## der_knoben (10. August 2011)

Aber interessant, dass bei diesen Threads, wo es um richtig Kohle geht, oftmals der TE wohl dann keine Lust mehr hat, hier auf zu tauchen.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Aber interessant, dass bei diesen Threads, wo es um richtig Kohle geht, oftmals der TE wohl dann keine Lust mehr hat, hier auf zu tauchen.



Stimmt, da war doch mal einer mit 2 Xeons auf nem SR-2, "für Serverhosting" hieß es...


----------



## UnnerveD (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war doch mal einer mit 2 Xeons auf nem SR-2, "für Serverhosting" hieß es...


 
Und wir haben brav bis zum Ende beraten, obwohl wir wussten, dass es den PC nie geben wird


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir haben brav bis zum Ende beraten, obwohl wir wussten, dass es den PC nie geben wird



Jop, so ein bisschen Hoffnung hatte ich immer noch, aber als er damals nich genau sagen konnte, was er programmiert und was er genau hostet, wars eigentlich klar!

Zum Glück gibts ja unseren Zaucher 
Auf die Benches von 6*HD 6990 bin ich gespannt


----------



## Qduda (10. August 2011)

So,

also jetzt musste ich mir erstmal meine Gedanken machen. Und habe mir jetzt kurzerhand auch ein Sandy Bridge Set zusammen gestellt und dieses mit dem 980er Set verglichen. Zudem habe ich ein paar Komponenten (zB Kühlung) geändert.

Sandy Bridge Set:
CPU: *I7-2600K Sandy Bridge* | 264€
MB: *ASUS P8Z68-V Pro* | 154€
GraKa: *Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom G3* | 469€
Power: *Cooler Master 750W* | 160€
RAM: *G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1333 Quad-Kit* | 100€
CPU-FAN: *Corsair H60* | 65€
Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-8N* | 80€

Kosten: 1292€

980er Set:
CPU:* I7-980* | 499€
MB: *Asus Rampage III Formula* | 190€
GraKa: *Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom G3* | 469€
Power: *Cooler Master 750W* | 160€
RAM: *G.Skill DIMM 12 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit* | 89€
CPU-FAN: *Corsair H60* | 65€
Gehäuse: *Lian Li PC-8N* | 80€

Kosten: 1552€

Delta Kosten( 980 | sandy brdige ) = 260€

Anmerkung zu den Preisen (Die sind vom 9.8.2011 von diversen Shops: Amazon, Alternate, Caseking, usw. und unterliegen natürlich Schwankungen)

Laufwerke sind schon vorhanden (SSD Crucial 256GB SATA600, Datenplatten usw...)
Silent Wing Gehäuselüfter kommen noch dazu... sind noch nicht kalkuliert.


So ich denke die Systeme sind auf ähnlichem Niveau, der Kostenunterschied beträgt nur 260,- €. Klar die eine CPU braucht mehr Strom usw... das ist nicht eingerechnet.


Ich fasse den Thread mal zusammen. Die Sandy Bridge ist das Non-plus-ultra wenn es um das Zocken aktueller Spieletitel geht, weil quasi eh nichts einen echten Hexa-Core unterstützt. Deshalb liegt die Sandy Bridge auch bei Game Benchmarks vor dem 980er (siehe letzte PCGH Ausgabe). Bei allen anderen Benchmarks liegt die Sandy Bridge hinter dem 980er.

Sollten dann mal eine neue Generation von Spielen kommen (Angeblich soll Battlefield 3 ja vollen (nicht so pseudo Zeug) Hexa-Core support haben geht man davon aus das der i7-980 die Sandy Bridge im Gaming Sektor abhängt (wurde im Tomshardware Forum diskutiert). Bis dahin ist dann aber die Ivy Bridge draußen, zu der man aber nicht viel weiß, sich aber einig ist das ein Ivy Bridge Hexa-Core ca. 500€ (wie der i7-980) kosten wird. Das sind aber Spekulationen.

Mit meiner Kaufentscheidung bin ich jetzt immer noch nicht weiter. ^^ Bitte keine Diskussionen über die Grafikkarte (ich will die und keine andere :p ) und das viele RAM (Ram brauch ich für Bildbearbeitung, da bin ich mit meinen aktuell 8GB schon an die Grenzen gestoßen, fürs reine Gaming reichen aber 8GB dicke...).

Ein Problem sehe ich mit dem i7-980, der hat keinen offenen Multiplier wie der i7-980X (der kostet aber auch 900€, ist mir zuviel...), somit würde Übertakten etwas umständlich werden. Der i7-2600k bietet ganz klar die bessern Möglichkeiten!

Was soll ich jetzt nehmen? 980er oder Sandy? Oder doch auf den 3930K warten? :p Und dann auf den nächsten und den nächsten und dann :O

Noch ne Anmerkung... ich finde nen Hexa-Core geil, bin bereit die Kohle auszugeben, will aber auch keinen "Schrott" kaufen...


Edit:
By the way: Ich verfolge den Thread hier sehr wohl noch, das System wird gekauft... wollte es diesen Monat noch bestellen. Kann leider aus beruflichen Gründen hier nicht instant Anworten und mich in die Diskussion einklinken. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich mich aber noch einmal bei jedem der hier seinen Senf dazu gegeben hat (und noch wird) bedanken! Ich lese jeden Beitrag sorgfältig. Der Thread wird erst geschloßen wenn ich die Kiste bestellt, zusammengebaut und Feedback gegeben habe! XD

Edit2:
Die Corsair H60 nehmen oder ist die Mist? Habe überall nur sehr positives Feedback gelesen! Achso und meine Frage vom Anfang: Tripple Channel @ 1066 vs Dual Channel @ 1333 "was ist besser" hat mir auch noch keiner beantwortet! :p


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. August 2011)

Qduda schrieb:


> Sollten dann mal eine neue Generation von Spielen kommen (Angeblich soll  Battlefield 3 ja vollen (nicht so pseudo Zeug) Hexa-Core support haben  geht man davon aus das der i7-980 die Sandy Bridge im Gaming Sektor  abhängt (wurde im Tomshardware Forum diskutiert). Bis dahin ist dann  aber die Ivy Bridge draußen, zu der man aber nicht viel weiß, sich aber  einig ist das ein Ivy Bridge Hexa-Core ca. 500€ (wie der i7-980) kosten  wird.



Mensch junge, hast du immer noch nicht gelernt ? Der Sandy ist in Punkto Gaming, in allen belangen besser als der 980 ! Auch wenn das Game 8 Kerne unterstützt (BC2) .
Und das Sandy System kannst du irgendwann aufrüsten, der Sockel 1366 ist Tod .
2. Der SB-E Hexa wird im Leben nicht 500€ kosten wenn sein gleich grosser Bruder 1000$ kostet ... er wird zwischen 700-900€ Kosten (jenachdem wie Teuer der X bei uns wird) .

i7 980 *499€*
i7 3930 *699€*
i7 3960 *899€* so sieht das schon ehr aus ...


----------



## Qduda (10. August 2011)

Mhh aber BC2 supportet nur nativ 4 Kerne, alles was mehr ist wird für irgend welche Berechnungen genutzt die keine wirkliche Performanceverbesserung bringen... Das Thema wurde auch mal in der PCGH behandelt, mit dem Fazit supportet 8 Kerne, alles mehr als 4 bringt nichts. Bei BF3 soll es wohl (angeblich) anderst werden. :O


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Man ist das ein langer Post 

Bevor wir hier weiter beraten würde ich gern mal wissen, ob du überhaupt all die Seiten mitgelesen hast und irgendwas davon behalten hast. Wenn ich mir die beiden Konfigs da oben mal anschaue, scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein!

Ich weiß auch nicht, was du gelesen hast, aber BC2 unterstützt mehr als 4 Kerne!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. August 2011)

Qduda schrieb:


> Mhh aber BC2 supportet nur nativ 4 Kerne, alles was mehr ist wird für irgend welche Berechnungen genutzt die keine wirkliche Performanceverbesserung bringen... Das Thema wurde auch mal in der PCGH behandelt, mit dem Fazit supportet 8 Kerne, *alles mehr als 4 bringt nichts. Bei BF3* soll es wohl (angeblich) anderst werden. :O



Darum ist der AMD x6 in BC2 ja auch so schlecht^^


----------



## der_knoben (10. August 2011)

CPU: *I7-2600K Sandy Bridge* | 264€  Kannste nehmen, für Bildbearbeitung schon nciht verkehrt
MB: *ASUS P8Z68-V Pro* | 154€ Da könnte wohl auch ein Asus P8Z68V reichen, oder?
GraKa: *Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom G3* | 469€ Wenn du meinst, dass es unbedingt die sein muss
Power: *Cooler Master 750W* | 160€ Wozu dieses NT? Geh mal davon aus, dass das ein GX750 ist. Die RIpple&Noise-Werte sind nicht so berauschend. Außerdem reicht auch eines mit 550W aus. Bspw. BeQuiet Dark Power P9 55ß oder ein Corsair AX 650 (da gibts nichts kleineres), oder ein Seasonic X-560 (da wirst du dann wohl ein 660 bekommen. Seasonic hat da ne Aktion laufen, wie lange noch, kann ich dir nicht sagen)
RAM: *G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1333 Quad-Kit* | 100€ Kauf kein Quad-Kit. Wenn da was futsch ist, kann es sein, dass du alle zurückschicken musst. Kauf also 2x 8GB(2x4GB) 1333MHz CL9 von Teamgroup. Dann bist du bei 70EUR.
CPU-FAN: *Corsair H60* | 65€ Ist halt ne Kompaktkühlung. Lauter als eine Luftkühlung und schlechter als eine Wakü. Da es auf dem Asus P8Z68V wohl Probleme mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho gibt, kannst du dir mal die EKL Nordwand angucken.
Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-8N* | 80€

Edit:

Die Corsair H60 nehmen oder ist die Mist? Habe überall nur sehr  positives Feedback gelesen! Achso und meine Frage vom Anfang: Tripple  Channel @ 1066 vs Dual Channel @ 1333 "was ist besser" hat mir auch noch  keiner beantwortet! :p 						

Tripple Channel nutzt dir auf einem Dual Channel Board eh nichts, und 1333MHz CL9 ist eh schneller als 1066MHz. Von daher: Dual Channel


----------



## Qduda (10. August 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> CPU: *I7-2600K Sandy Bridge* | 264€  Kannste nehmen, für Bildbearbeitung schon nciht verkehrt
> MB: *ASUS P8Z68-V Pro* | 154€ Da könnte wohl auch ein Asus P8Z68V reichen, oder? --> Der Preisliche Unterschied zwischen dem ASUS P8Z86-V Pro und nicht Pro beträgt unter 10€. Aber ja, es würde auch das nicht Pro reichen!
> GraKa: *Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom G3* | 469€ Wenn du meinst, dass es unbedingt die sein muss --> Muss
> Power: *Cooler Master 750W* | 160€ Wozu dieses NT? Geh mal davon aus, dass das ein GX750 ist. Die RIpple&Noise-Werte sind nicht so berauschend. Außerdem reicht auch eines mit 550W aus. Bspw. BeQuiet Dark Power P9 55ß oder ein Corsair AX 650 (da gibts nichts kleineres), oder ein Seasonic X-560 (da wirst du dann wohl ein 660 bekommen. Seasonic hat da ne Aktion laufen, wie lange noch, kann ich dir nicht sagen) --> Laut Thermaltake Power Supply Calculator zieht die Sandy Bridge Zusammenstellung 625W spitze (habe 3 HDD, 1 SSD, 1 Brenner mit angegeben). Aber naja wie gut der Calculator ist weiß ich nicht. Werde deine Empehlungen dies bezüglich aber beachten, es muss nicht das Cooler Master sein.
> ...



PS: Die Trippel / Dual Channel frage war natürlich auch auf die Prozessoren bezogen, das die Sandy Bridge nur dual channel kann ist klar.


----------



## der_knoben (10. August 2011)

Naja, auch sonst bringt die der Unterschied zwischen Triple und Duachannel keine nennenswerten Vorteile.

Zum Thema Stromverbrauch: Test: 2 x GeForce GTX 580 (Seite 5) - 14.02.2011 - ComputerBase
Da ist sogar die Phantom 3GB dabei.

Das ganze ist an der Steckdose gemessen. Also musst du das noch mit dem Wirkungsgrad des dort benutzen NT multiplizieren. DIe haben ich nicht genau gefunden, bei caseking steht was von über 85%: von daher sind es selbst zu gunsten des NT gerechnet mit 90% Wirkungsgrad 405W Ausgangslast. Sollte also so ein gutes NT aussreichen. Für welches du dich am Ende entscheidest, ist eigentlich egal. Die sind alle gut. Wenn du auf Nummer sichergehen willst, dann nimmst du halt die 650/660W Variante. Beim Seasonic X - sofern du dich dafür entscheidest - müsstest du den HHardwareshop vorher fragen, ob sie an der Upgradaktion von Seasonic teilnehmen - machen wohl nicht alle.

Edit: Für die 10EUR Preisunterschied beim MB kannst du dir das Cooler Master USB3-Frontpanel kaufen. Das passt auch zum Asus P8Z68V (Pro)


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Qduda schrieb:


> PS: Die Trippel / Dual Channel frage war natürlich auch auf die Prozessoren bezogen, das die Sandy Bridge nur dual channel kann ist klar.


 Selbst auf einem 1366er System ist Triple-Channel nur mit sehr geringen Leistungssteigerungen verbunden!


----------



## Qduda (10. August 2011)

Ahjo, dann scheint mir dieser Calculator ziemlicher Sch... zu sein.

Das Frontpanel ist auch ne gute Idee, dann hab ich die USB3 vorn. ^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> i7 980 *499€*
> i7 3930 *699€*
> i7 3960 *899€* so sieht das schon ehr aus ...


 
Quelle? 
Ansonsten wenn er nur spielen will (und das scheint wohl hier so zu stimmen), dann soll er sich den 2600k kaufen. Für mehr, gerade wegen photoshop, multitasking, video Rendering etc. nen kommenden 6 Kerner, aber auch bei einem angemessen Preis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn er nur spielen will (und das scheint wohl hier so zu stimmen), dann soll er sich den 2600k kaufen. Für mehr, gerade wegen photoshop, multitasking, video Rendering etc. nen kommenden 6 Kerner, aber auch bei einem angemessen Preis.


 
Du kaufst ja nicht nur die CPU, du musst auch die Plattform kaufen und das macht die Sache eben teuer, 4 RAM Riegel sind Pflicht (OK, sind derzeit günstig, kann aber auch wieder sehr teuer werden), dazu die teuren Boards und dann eben einen 6er, der eben auch nicht günstig sein wird, da kostet der Unterbau schnell 1000€ und dann ist sonst nichts dabei.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kaufst ja nicht nur die CPU, du musst auch die Plattform kaufen und das macht die Sache eben teuer, 4 RAM Riegel sind Pflicht (OK, sind derzeit günstig, kann aber auch wieder sehr teuer werden), dazu die teuren Boards und dann eben einen 6er, der eben auch nicht günstig sein wird, da kostet der Unterbau schnell 1000€ und dann ist sonst nichts dabei.


 
Das selbe hast du ja aber auch bei einem jetztigen Intel Core i7 6 Kerner. Und ich sagte doch schon bereits, zum gamen reicht der 2600k völlig aus.  
Zumal ein gutes OC Board für SB kostet auch ca. 150 euro sogar meist schon über 200 euro (z68 board!!!). Bei den anderen  SB E wird das auch so um die 200 euro liegen. Also nur ein bissel mehr. Dafür natürlich einen wesentlich höheren Energiebedarf haben. Das stimmt schon. 
Boards für den Sockel 1366 gingen damals auch ab 150 Euro los, hatten aber dafür auch einiges zu bieten.


----------



## der_knoben (10. August 2011)

Was ist denn ein gutes OC Board? Unter Luft sind die Boards eigentlich nie der problematische Faktor. Das ist aber schon länger bekannt. Von daher braucht man da auch keines für 150EUR.
Es war ja nun zumeist so, dass die Boards des großen Sockels da angefangen haben,  wo die des kleinen aufhörten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein gutes OC Board? Unter Luft sind die Boards eigentlich nie der problematische Faktor. Das ist aber schon länger bekannt. Von daher braucht man da auch keines für 150EUR.
> Es war ja nun zumeist so, dass die Boards des großen Sockels da angefangen haben,  wo die des kleinen aufhörten.


 
Sprach von Boards mit ein paar Extras, wie mehr Anschlüssen, mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios etc. 
Ist mir schon klar, das bei sb auch ein board für 90-100 euro komplett ausreicht für ordentliches OC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Zumal ein gutes OC Board für SB kostet auch ca. 150 euro sogar meist schon über 200 euro (z68 board!!!).



Das Asrock Z68 Pro3 kostet keine 100€ und reicht für alles, was auch ein Maximus bietet, wenns um OC geht.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bei den anderen  SB E wird das auch so um die 200 euro liegen. Also nur ein bissel mehr. Dafür natürlich einen wesentlich höheren Energiebedarf haben. Das stimmt schon.



Es wird sicher Boards für weniger als 200€ geben, die können dann aber nichts oder sind extrem abgespeckt. Das Durchschnittsbrett kostet sicher um 300€ und High End Boards sind nach oben offen.
Ein Asus Rampage 4 Extreme wirst du kaum unter 400€ bekommen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Boards für den Sockel 1366 gingen damals auch ab 150 Euro los, hatten aber dafür auch einiges zu bieten.



Nö, haben nichts zu bieten.
ASRock X58 Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Keine Ausstattung, neue Features Fehlanzeige, was das Bios leistet weiß ich nicht, für den Standardlauf reicht es, mehr auch nicht.
Und wenn ich bedenke, dass bisher alle 2011 Bretter nur 4 RAM Bänke haben und man daher auch nur 32GB RAM einbauen kann, fehlen da noch Bretter, die 8 RAM Bänke haben und um das zu realisieren wird man sicher auf XL-ATX oder sonst eine Übergröße zurückgreifen müssen und das macht sie Sache sehr teuer.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Asrock Z68 Pro3 kostet keine 100€ und reicht für alles, was auch ein Maximus bietet, wenns um OC geht.



Ließ mal dazu bitte meinen Post davor. Danke. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wird sicher Boards für weniger als 200€ geben, die können dann aber nichts oder sind extrem abgespeckt. Das Durchschnittsbrett kostet sicher um 300€ und High End Boards sind nach oben offen.
> Ein Asus Rampage 4 Extreme wirst du kaum unter 400€ bekommen.



Man muss ja nicht gleich das Feinste vom Feinen haben. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, haben nichts zu bieten.
> ASRock X58 Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Keine Ausstattung, neue Features Fehlanzeige, was das Bios leistet weiß ich nicht, für den Standardlauf reicht es, mehr auch nicht.
> Und wenn ich bedenke, dass bisher alle 2011 Bretter nur 4 RAM Bänke haben und man daher auch nur 32GB RAM einbauen kann, fehlen da noch Bretter, die 8 RAM Bänke haben und um das zu realisieren wird man sicher auf XL-ATX oder sonst eine Übergröße zurückgreifen müssen und das macht sie Sache sehr teuer.


 
Hab mir damals das P6T Deluxe von Asus für meinen Nehalem für knapp 200 Euro gekauft und das hat vollkommen ausgereicht. Da braucht man sich auch kein Rampage für über 300 Euro oder so kaufen. 
Selbst schuld, wer mehr Geld aus gibt als nötig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ließ mal dazu bitte meinen Post davor. Danke.



Keine Ahnung, welchen du meinst. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hab mir damals das P6T Deluxe von Asus für meinen Nehalem für knapp 200 Euro gekauft und das hat vollkommen ausgereicht. Da braucht man sich auch kein Rampage für über 300 Euro oder so kaufen.
> Selbst schuld, wer mehr Geld aus gibt als nötig.


 
Willst du 8 RAM Bänke haben und den Vorteil des Sockels ausnutzen, eben viel RAM, bist du gezwungen ein Brett mit 8 RAM Bänke zu nehmen, denn ein 8GB Riegel kostet eine Menge Geld. Aktuell kann ein 2011 Käufer nur 16GB RAM einbauen, sofern er sich nicht beim RAM Kauf verschulden will, oder eben ein Brett mit 8 Bänken kaufen. Aber noch gibts keine und wenn es welche gibt, werden die den üblichen Luxusaufschlag beim Preis haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welchen du meinst.



mein post:
Sprach von Boards mit ein paar Extras, wie mehr Anschlüssen, mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios etc. 
Ist mir schon klar, das bei sb auch ein board für 90-100 euro komplett ausreicht für ordentliches OC. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Willst du 8 RAM Bänke haben und den Vorteil des Sockels ausnutzen, eben viel RAM, bist du gezwungen ein Brett mit 8 RAM Bänke zu nehmen, denn ein 8GB Riegel kostet eine Menge Geld. Aktuell kann ein 2011 Käufer nur 16GB RAM einbauen, sofern er sich nicht beim RAM Kauf verschulden will, oder eben ein Brett mit 8 Bänken kaufen. Aber noch gibts keine und wenn es welche gibt, werden die den üblichen Luxusaufschlag beim Preis haben.


 
Einfach 4x 4gb holen und gut ist. Warum gleich 8 gb Riegel bzw gleich alle 8 RAM Bänke voll machen??? Beim 1366 musste man auch nicht alle 6 voll machen. 3 haben gereicht und man hatte trotzdem tripple channel. 
Ansonsten auf dual channel setzen. Reicht doch vollkommen aus (siehe sb.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> mein post:
> Sprach von Boards mit ein paar Extras, wie mehr Anschlüssen, mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Bios etc.
> Ist mir schon klar, das bei sb auch ein board für 90-100 euro komplett ausreicht für ordentliches OC.



 Ach der, jop der kam gleichzeitig mit meinem, daher hab ich den nicht gesehen.

OK, aber was für Einstellungen brauchst du denn beim OC?
Sandy wird über den Multi übertaktet, kannst du da 56 oder so einstellen, reicht das auf jeden Fall, der Rest ist egal.
Deswegen reicht ja auch ein Asrock Z68pro.
Willst du mehr Ausstattung, nimmst du das Z68 Extreme4, kostet logischer Weise mehr (weil Z68) als das P67 Extreme4, aber immer noch deutlich unter 200€.
ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Einfach 4x 4gb holen und gut ist. Warum gleich 8 gb Riegel bzw gleich alle 8 RAM Bänke voll machen??? Beim 1366 musste man auch nicht alle 6 voll machen. 3 haben gereicht und man hatte trotzdem tripple channel.
> Ansonsten auf dual channel setzen. Reicht doch vollkommen aus (siehe sb.)



Das weiß ich nicht, frag die, die meckern, wieso die Bretter keine 8 RAM Bänke haben und wenn man bedenkt, dass es eigentlich als Server Station dienen soll (neben den Benchern), sollte doch genug RAM eingebaut werden können. ISt aber eben aktuell nicht drin, da braucht es eben Bretter mit 8 Bänken.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach der, jop der kam gleichzeitig mit meinem, daher hab ich den nicht gesehen.
> 
> OK, aber was für Einstellungen brauchst du denn beim OC?
> Sandy wird über den Multi übertaktet, kannst du da 56 oder so einstellen, reicht das auf jeden Fall, der Rest ist egal.
> ...



Darum ja auch meine Aussage ab 150 euro. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht, frag die, die meckern, wieso die Bretter keine 8 RAM Bänke haben und wenn man bedenkt, dass es eigentlich als Server Station dienen soll (neben den Benchern), sollte doch genug RAM eingebaut werden können. ISt aber eben aktuell nicht drin, da braucht es eben Bretter mit 8 Bänken.


 
Versteh das aber genauso wenig. Halte es ja selbst für übertrieben und würde auch selbst nicht mehr zu so einem teuren Board bzw. zu einem Sockel wechseln der so Strom hungrig ist. Hab´s einmal gemacht und hat sich ja dennoch gelohnt für mich, da meine CPU bis heute noch ausreichend ist, wenn man bedenkt das dieser Ende 2008 heraus kam. 

Aber was will man machen, wenn einem 4 Kerne nicht mehr ausreichend genug sind, gerade weil man nicht nur damit spielt, aber ein AMD X6 aufgrund der geringeren pro Mhz-Takt Leistung nicht ausreicht? 
Einen Gulftown dann noch kaufen? Wohl kaum, wenn die nächste Generation schon an die Tür klopft. 
Darauf wollte ich einfach nur hinaus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Darum ja auch meine Aussage ab 150 euro.



Ein Z68 Mainboard ist aber überflüssig, da ein P67 völlig ausreichend für OC ist und eben günstiger.
Das P67 Extreme4 gibts schon für 120€ und bietet eben die gleiche Ausstattung wie das Z68 Teil, nur eben ohne die Grafikeinheit nutzen zu können, aber die nutzt man eh nicht, wenn man sich ein derartiges Board kaufen will.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Versteh das aber genauso wenig. Halte es ja selbst für übertrieben und würde auch selbst nicht mehr zu so einem teuren Board bzw. zu einem Sockel wechseln der so Strom hungrig ist. Hab´s einmal gemacht und hat sich ja dennoch gelohnt für mich, da meine CPU bis heute noch ausreichend ist, wenn man bedenkt das dieser Ende 2008 heraus kam.



Hättest du damals ein potentes Sockel 775 System gekauft, mit einem Penryn, würde das heute auch noch reichen. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Aber was will man machen, wenn einem 4 Kerne nicht mehr ausreichend genug sind, gerade weil man nicht nur damit spielt, aber ein AMD X6 aufgrund der geringeren pro Mhz-Takt Leistung nicht ausreicht?
> Einen Gulftown dann noch kaufen? Wohl kaum, wenn die nächste Generation schon an die Tür klopft.
> Darauf wollte ich einfach nur hinaus.



Klar kann man den Gulftown noch kaufen, wenn Sockel 1366 dann nur den, alles andere ist sinnfrei, denn der reicht noch eine lange Zeit aus und wenn man bedenkt, dass Sandy E eben nur 10-15% schneller sein wird als der Gulftown, muss man nicht darauf warten.
Die Frage ist halt, was will ich machen?
Brauche ich einen 6 Kerner oder reicht ein Quad Core?
Zum Spielen und gelegentlichen Konvertieren reicht ein Quad völlig aus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Z68 Mainboard ist aber überflüssig, da ein P67 völlig ausreichend für OC ist und eben günstiger.
> Das P67 Extreme4 gibts schon für 120€ und bietet eben die gleiche Ausstattung wie das Z68 Teil, nur eben ohne die Grafikeinheit nutzen zu können, aber die nutzt man eh nicht, wenn man sich ein derartiges Board kaufen will.


 
Manche wollen aber auch halt beides, aber ansonsten hast du in dem Punkt schon recht. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hättest du damals ein potentes Sockel 775 System gekauft, mit einem Penryn, würde das heute auch noch reichen.



Der Sockel war bereits am auslaufen und hätte ich den damals gekauft, würde der heute bei meiner GTX 580 limitieren und die Karte ausbremsen. Da ist mir mein Intel Core I7 mit SMT schon lieber. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar kann man den Gulftown noch kaufen, wenn Sockel 1366 dann nur den, alles andere ist sinnfrei, denn der reicht noch eine lange Zeit aus und wenn man bedenkt, dass Sandy E eben nur 10-15% schneller sein wird als der Gulftown, muss man nicht darauf warten.
> Die Frage ist halt, was will ich machen?
> Brauche ich einen 6 Kerner oder reicht ein Quad Core?
> Zum Spielen und gelegentlichen Konvertieren reicht ein Quad völlig aus.



Einen auslaufenden Sockel zu kaufen wäre totaler Blödsinn.  Für Interessenten von 6 Kernern besteht nämlich noch die Möglichkeit beim neuen Sockel später noch weiter die CPU aufrüsten zu können. Während diese Möglichkeit beim 1366 wohl nicht mehr bestehen wird und man am Ende sogar mehr Geld ausgegeben hat. Gerade weil man dann dazu quasi gezwungen wird, auf einen neuen Sockel zu springen.


----------



## Manner1a (11. August 2011)

1. Falls du wirklich eine aussterbende Plattform nutzen willst in Form  des Sockels 1366 statt 1155 mit Option auf Ivy Bridge, nimm 1066er  Arbeitsspeicher mit besseren Latenzen (z.B. CL7-7-7-21 statt CL9-9-9-24)  und zwar 3 davon. Ein 4´er Kit kannst du kaufen, wenn´s sich preislich  lohnt. Ist dir dann überlassen, was du mit dem 4. Streifen machst  (verkaufen, verschenken, aufbewahren falls mal ein Modul defekt ist).

2. Das Mainboard bekommt natürlich ein parr schlechte Bewertungen von  PC-Nutzern, die sich noch etwas mehr davon erhoffen. Sollte es zu  Zuverlässigkeitsproblemen kommen, hast du ja deine 2-3 Jahre Garantie  auf das Teil. Das Board ist voll SLI-tauglich und selbst bei Nutzung  einer 2. GTX 580 sollte es zu keinen Mikroruckelern kommen. Ich frage  mich nur, ob du wirklich so viel Grafik-Dampf im Doppelpack brauchst.  Ich bevorzuge eine GTX 580, die sehr viel Dampf hat hehe. 

3. Man glaubt kaum, wie wenig Watt dann am Ende tatsächlich bei  verschiedenen Belastungsszenarios aus der Steckdose gezogen werden.  Selbst bei einem i7-980 (an sich eine sparsame CPU, aber das Board  braucht relativ viel Strom) und 2 Grafikkarten wären 750W mein Favorit,  nicht mehr. 

4. Dieser Punkt ist mit Abstand am interessantesten. Wer an die Zukunft  denkt, ist mit einer sehr guten Single Thread Performance besser  aufgehoben als durch die schlichten Erhöhung der Anzahl der CPU-Kerne.  Wenn eine CPU heute an einer Single Thread Anwendung scheitert, dann  wird sie das in Zukunft auch tun, denn die Datenmengen werden weiterhin  steigen, um noch bessere Optik auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern.  Lieber  soll für mich z.B. ein Spiel durch die Anzahl der Prozessor-Kerne  langsamer laufen als möglich, als durch einen Kern, der zu schwach ist,  wenn das Spiel/die Anwendung nur 1 Thread unterstützt. Ein Sandy Bridge  i3-2120 hat mehr Single Thread Performance als ein i7-980/X, sprich für  viel weniger Geld und viel weniger Stromverbrauch berechnet der kleine,  schnelle i3 mehr Bilder pro Sekunde als dein favorisierter i7-980. Der  i7-2600/K ist durch 100MHz Takt und noch mehr L3-Cache im Vergleich zum  i3-2120 nochmals 12% schneller in Single Thread Anwendungen, hat doppelt  so viele Kerne und dazu SMT/Hyper Threading, sprich die virtuelle  Kernverdoppelung. Ein i7-2600/K steht voll im Saft und hat Dampf ohne  Ende, selbst bei multithread-optimierten Anwendungen. Bei so vielen  Anwendungen, die nicht mehr als 4 Threads unterstützen, ist der Sandy  Bridge i7 klar die bessere Wahl. Willst du zusätzlich nicht übertakten,  reicht auch der i7-2600 "ohne K". Mal so als Entscheidungshilfe: Eine  GTX-580 wird schon an seine natürliche Grenze gebracht durch einen  i7-2600, weil der Prozessor, auch durch den Turbo-Modus, einfach mehr  Dampf hat. Dadurch ist natürlich statt eines X58-Boards auch ein anderes  Mainboard notwendig. Nimmst du ein H67-Board (ich habe H61), bist du  bestens bedient .  Soll´s wirklich noch mehr Prozessor-Leistung sein, gib lieber einem  4-Kerner die Sporen, als einem 6-Kerner die Chance zu geben mit  schlechterer Single Thread Performance (die du oft genug brauchen wirst  bei geringerem Stromverbrauch). Beim Wunsch nach Übertaktung ist dann  statt i7-2600 + H67-Board ein i7-2600K mit P67-Mainboard deine 1. Wahl.

Das Gehäuse geht in Ordnung. Spare dir die 200€ Aufpreis zu 2 Kernen  mehr auf einer "veralteten" Plattform und greife zum hammerstarken  i7-2600 (K) und investiere es in irgendetwas anderes. X58 mit i7-980 ist  an sich SLI-tauglicher, doch eine starke Grafikkarte statt 2 macht sehr  viel Sinn. Du kannst auch einen i3-2120 mit P67-Board verbauen und dann  später auf einen 4-Kern Ivy Bridge setzen in einer K-Variante mit der  Möglichkeit der Übertaktung. Selbst ein i3-2120 hat schon mehr CPU-Dampf  als dein aktueller AMD Phenom 2 - 965 "Black Edition" und dieser ist  bei Single Thread Anwendungen auch schneller als ein i7-980/X. Soll dein  PC ewig laufen ohne komplizierte Aufrüstung, empfehle ich einen i7-2600  (1a das Teil bei mir) mit H67-Board und mit Ideal Standard  Boxed-Lüfter. 

In zu wenig Fällen lohnt sich ein alter 6-Kerner im Vergleich zu einem  top-modernen 4-Kerner. Siehe dir die Testergebnisse von Sandy Bridge im  Vergleich zu einem 6-Kern-Gulftown CPU an. Viel Spaß mit der ganzen  Rechenleistung mit 500W Netzteil und gleichzeitigem Stromsparen. 

Sandy Bridge geteilt durch Zwei - Intels Core i3 2120 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 27)
Sandy Bridge geteilt durch Zwei - Intels Core i3 2120 im Test - Fazit (Seite 29)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. August 2011)

Manner1a schrieb:


> 1. Falls du wirklich eine aussterbende Plattform nutzen willst in Form des Sockels 1366 statt 1155 mit Option auf Ivy Bridge, nimm 1066er Arbeitsspeicher mit besseren Latenzen (z.B. CL7-7-7-21 statt CL-9-9-9-24) und zwar 3 davon. Ein 4er Kit kannst du kaufen, wenn´s sich preislich lohnt. Ist dir dann überlassen, was du mit dem 4 Streifen machst (verkaufen, verschenken, aufbewahren falls mal ein Modul defekt ist).
> 
> 2. Das Mainboard bekommt natürlich ein parr schlechte Bewertungen von PC-Nutzern, die sich noch etwas mehr davon erhoffen. Sollte es zu Zuverlässigkeitsproblemen kommen, hast du ja deine 2-3 Jahre Garantie auf das Teil. Das Board ist voll SLI-tauglich und selbst bei Nutzung einer 2. GTX 580 sollte es zu keinen Mikroruckelern kommen. Ich frage mich nur, ob du wirklich so viel Grafik-Dampf im Doppelpack brauchst. Ich bevorzuge eine GTX 580, die sehr viel Dampf hat hehe.
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## tobibo (11. August 2011)

Langer Post Junge

Aber stimmt alles, für mehr Performance als Sandy braucht man min 2 Xeons oder man wartet auf Sandy E, beides ist bzw wird extrem teuer und bringt dem normalen Durchschnittszocker nur unwesentlich/nicht spürbar mehr Performance, da die Graka immer noch in den meisten Games dielimitierende Faktor ist.

Mein tip anfür den TE:

Kauf dir lieber ne SSD oder nen schickes Gehäuse ( oder geh schick Essen) davon hast du, auch langfristig gesehen mehr als von Nem alten, stromfressenden und teurem 6Kerner.


----------



## Qduda (21. August 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels,

mittlerweile habe ich bestellt und fast alles auch schon bekommen.

Ich habe mit jetzt für die Sandy Bridge entschieden, beim Gehäuse habe ich variiert, da das PC-8N dass ich momentan auch schon verwende nur Platz für 4 Platten bietet.
Nun gut, bestellt habe ich:

CPU*             Sandy Bridge I7-2600K
*MB*              Asus P8Z68-V Pro
*GraKa*         Gainward GeForce GTX580 Phantom G3
*Netzteil*       Corsair AX650
*Cassie*         Lian LI PC-8FIB
*RAM*            2x G.Skill DIMM 2x4 GB DDR3-1333 @ CL 7.7.7.21
*CPU FAN*      EKL Brocken
*Cassie FAN*  3x be quite! - Silent Wings PWM 120x120*
Diverses      *USB3.0 Frontblende*

Insgesamt komme ich damit auf ~1250€. 
SDD und HDD sowie optische Laufwerke sind schon/noch vorhanden.
Müsste man die auch noch kaufen so denke ich käme man auf 1500+€.

Geiler-weise habe ich jetzt alles bekommen, außer die CPU, die kommt am Montag (lol)...

Nach dem die Kiste zusammengebaut und aufgesetzt ist und die Stabilität durch diverse Benchmarks bestätigt wurde, werde ich hier Feedback geben. 


Noch einmal danke für die kostbaren Tipps hier im Thread!


----------



## tobibo (21. August 2011)

Jop, am Ende doch noch ne schöne Konfig 

CL7 Ram wäre nicht nötig gewesen, aber wenn man das Geld hat?!

Nur den Brocken hätte ich nicht genommen, da wäre ein HR-02 Macho,  die Ekl Nordwand oder der sehr stylische be Quiet Dark Rock Pro besser gewesen, da du ja OCn möchtest.


----------



## Qduda (21. August 2011)

Naja wie schon erwähnt, die Nordwand bekommt man aktuell nirgendwo. Wurde die Produktion vielleicht eingestellt? Ich nehme jetzt erstmal den Brocken. Wenn die Werte nicht passen, kann ich den noch immer tauschen. ^^


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2011)

Den Brocken würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Wenn dann "Ninja 3", "Macho" oder "Silver Arrow".

Die Karte würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Gainward setzt noch auf alte analoge Spannungswandler. Das ist diese Karte besser : MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat auch in einen Test in nahezu allen Bereichen besser abgeschnitten als die Gainward.


----------



## der_knoben (21. August 2011)

Er hats doch aber schon gekauft. VOn daher ist es doch eh schon zu spät. Und der Brocken ist ja nun auch nicht der schlechteste Kühler.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Im Großen und Ganzen passt das schon


----------



## Qduda (21. August 2011)

Was is'n an dem Brocken so schlecht, dass mir jeder davon abratet? Ich meine in Tests war der doch immer weit vorne dabei. Der sollte doch von der Wärmeabführung wie die Nordwand sein, oder irre ich mich da jetzt irgendwie? Als "Manko" würde ich jetzt mal die Höhe des Kühlkörpers sehen, aber in ein vernünftiges Gehäuse passt der gut.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Der Brocken ist nicht schlecht. Es geht hier gerade mal um ein paar °C Performanceunterschied. So nah am Limit sollte die CPU eh nicht auf Dauer betrieben werden.


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Es geht hier gerade mal um ein paar °C Performanceunterschied. So nah am Limit sollte die CPU eh nicht auf Dauer betrieben werden.


 Aber kein Grund, etwas schlechteres zu kaufen


----------

